# Satellite View Of Topsail



## Five Outbackers (Dec 27, 2006)

Post edited 8/27/08

Satellite View of Topsail

Here is a google satellite map of topsail 
http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&hl=en&...p;z=17&om=1


----------



## NobleEagle (Jul 8, 2006)

Five Outbackers said:


> Edit *( Gone already that was fast 11:30 pm EST ) *Hey anyone wanting to go to topsail 2008 site 138 is open for the rally date........as of the time of this post It is a great site
> 
> Here is a picture of site
> http://travel.webshots.com/photo/2310907870088348608BwRdFr
> ...


Ken,
This post is showing that one particular site is taken for our rally...Should we all do posts stating that our site is taken for these dates? j/k








Paul
(FWA)


----------

